# But seriously, what can I do?



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

To jump ahead of the issue, no, I do not mean this as a troll, but a legitimate question.

Should the shizzy hit the fizzy, how would I be able to store Dr. Pepper, or barring that, make my own?
I realize it's not a "must have" but heaven help me, it'd keep my spirits up. Those who've seen real tough times know that morale can be a make or break of some people.

To again try & get ahead of some posts, I don't drink alcohol, so I'm not going to be storing it to drink later. Dr. Pepper is my go to soda, though. Should access to good ol' D.P. run dry, what options are realistic? Soda goes flat, so I can't just buy a pallet & keep it forever.

Anyone have any ideas on how to keep my self flush in God's gift to soda?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Get a soda stream and a bunch of CO2 cartridges


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Maybe stockpile the syrup and the CO2 and make your own when the time comes?


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

4 Ways to Make Dr. Pepper - wikiHow


The formula for Dr Pepper is a true mystery—rumor has it that the company even stores the recipe in a limited access vault in Plano, Texas. For years, however, curious fans have attempted to duplicate the taste of this popular soda at...




www.wikihow.com


----------



## OregonDreams (26 d ago)

I was also going to suggest storing the syrup


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you keep the syrup and CO2 separate and sealed, you should be able to make more as you wish. At least until the syrup degrades to the point of being gross.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

There are two types of soda kits, one that uses gas cartridge and syrup, the other is like in a huge container kind of like making beer. 

Either way, I personally would suggest a different drink obsession one that is not carbonated. I stopped drinking carbonated drinks almost 2 decades ago due to how it interfered with my digestion, and some of the ailments I had gotten from drinking carbonated drinks. Fact is it is not good for you.

I started Juicing after I stopped drinking carbonated drinks, and have been much healthier ever since.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Syrup, it’s good for lots of things. When I was in high school back in the 70’s I would make breakfast for the morning crew, we used soda syrup for the pancakes, DP was the favorite.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

There's a root beer recipe....but I just vaguely remember that? Not sure if the method will serve


----------

